# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Лукашенко о забастовках...

## Mouse

Лукашенко о забастовках: "Я так буду смотреть, наблюдать, а потом как шандарахну - не успеют за границу перебежать"
14.06.2011, 13:43 Новость дня 
БЕЛТА

Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко сегодня во время посещения сельхозпредприятия "Озерицкий-Агро" Смолевичского района заявил, что не допустит никаких забастовок и несанкционированных акций в стране, передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

"У нас "свядомыя" в Минске в социальных сетях, интернете призывают к забастовкам, - отметил глава государства. - Я так буду смотреть, наблюдать, а потом как шандарахну - не успеют за границу перебежать". 

Он подчеркнул: "Устраивают там забастовки, что мы им не разрешаем за бесценок вывозить за границу топливо, сигареты, другие товары. Раньше таких спекулянтами называли. Они же и есть спекулянты. Я что, на это смотреть буду?".

"Это так называемая рыночная экономика? Нигде этого нет, а у нас этот рынок насаждают. Я что, на это смотреть буду?" - подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко.

По его словам, вот сюда, на это поле, им надо приехать и поработать.

----------

